# Encriptar una señal (proteger una señal)



## cronixoo (Abr 27, 2009)

hola he construido un emisor fm  y receptor y me gustaria que pudiera transmitir sin que nadie pueda escucharlo o interferir con otra transmision a la misma frecuencia para ello he pensado que encriptar la señal seria  interesante para todos pero el caso es que no se hacerlo espero vuestra ayuda
gracias y salu2


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2009)

cronixoo dijo:
			
		

> hola he construido un emisor fm  y receptor y me gustaria que pudiera transmitir sin que nadie pueda escucharlo ...


Y para que lo construiste?     (Perdon, pero estaba regalado para el chiste facil)


----------



## Gradmaster (Abr 27, 2009)

Para encriptar, hay varias formas.

La mas basica como veo, es la analoga,  lo que haces es sumar a la señal de audio, una señal a una frecuencia superior a la de la voz humana si solo transmitiras voz, pero debe ser audible menos a 20KHz, esta señal debe tener una potencia = o superior a la señal util.

El demodulador, debe tener un filtro pasa bajas o mejor aun uno pasabanda sintonizado a la voz humana, aporximadamente 250Hz a 3KHz.

lo que hace es reducir la señla encriptadora.

la otra forma es por digitalizacion, algo mas complejo, puedes usar un pic, lo he utilizado para experimentos con digitalizacion, y despues convertirlo a una señal analoga mediante el PWM, y me ha dado buenos resultados, eso con 8 bits, no se escucha muy claro pero si se entiende.

la idea de digitalizar, es poder realizar alguna opreacion, como sumarle un numero para deformar la voz y despues en el receptor desencriptarla restando el mismo numero.

es muy basica mi información pero te puede servir.

saludos y exito.


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 28, 2009)

podrias especificar mas porfavor
gracias


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

Que es lo que debe especificar? Creo que eso esta bien claro.


----------



## felixls (Abr 28, 2009)

cronixoo, según entiendo estás transmitiendo señal de voz, es así? bueno lo que necesitas es un cifrado analógico de voz:

Cifrado analógico de voz
Procedimiento impropiamente llamado cifrado consistente en alterar alguna de las características de la señal eléctrica resultante de la audible. Por ejemplo, se pueden invertir las frecuencias de dicha señal, o dividir la banda de frecuencias y permutar las subbandas entre sí, o realizar una multiplexación en el tiempo de la misma.
Es término sinónimo de "secrafonía"

*EDIT*.
Gradmaster, lo había explicado en palabras más específicas.

saludos!


----------



## cronixoo (Abr 29, 2009)

ok podrias decirme como hacerlo paso a paso


----------



## felixls (Abr 29, 2009)

Cronixoo, no comprendo cual es tu duda.

saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 29, 2009)

Busca un poco sobre circuitos de descodificacion de audio de canal plus  o C+ (en el foro ya se hablo sobre el tema)

Hay un programa llamado wilma, (pedro es para video) que se utilizaban antiguamente para ver la television de pago en españa.

Puedes hacer las pruebas iniciales con dos ordenadores y despues pasar el hardware


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 29, 2009)

Otra forma es liandola, dos receptores que van cambiando la frecuencia sincronizadamente


----------



## electrodan (Abr 29, 2009)

cronixoo dijo:
			
		

> ok podrias decirme como hacerlo paso a paso


Es simple, añadirle una señal de audio definida y restársela con filtros en el receptor. A ti te toca investigar.


----------



## yamitcastrillon (Dic 26, 2009)

cronixoo dijo:


> hola he construido un emisor fm  y receptor y me gustaria que pudiera transmitir sin que nadie pueda escucharlo o interferir con otra transmision a la misma frecuencia para ello he pensado que encriptar la señal seria  interesante para todos pero el caso es que no se hacerlo espero vuestra ayuda
> gracias y salu2



cronixoo soy nuevo en el campo de la electronoca y quiciera qe me pasaras los planos del receptor y el emisor fm para un proyecto similar qe tengo en mente


----------



## tiago (Dic 27, 2009)

Yo, por la época de los 80, monté un "scrambler" o codificador analógico de audio.
No encuentro el esquema, era de un nueva electronica o un elektor,  funcionaba de maravilla, para la voz, para la música no se como se las arreglará,me imagino que sufrirá algun deterioro.
Si lo necesitas con urgencia lo puedes comprar, te dejo un anuncio que he encontrado.

Saludos.

Vaya, finalizó el anuncio, que casualidad.

Procuraré buscar el esquema.


----------

